# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment >  Neonicotinoids and the health of honey bees in australia

## Jon

> EXECUTIVE SUMMARY
> This overview report was prepared as part of a project undertaken by the APVMA to establish whether:
> a)
> the use of the neonicotinoid insecticides in Australia is presenting any more of a risk to the health of
> honeybees than other pesticides which have been in use for many years; and
> b)
> the current APVMA data requirements for testing of insecticides are adequate to address scientific
> concerns about subtle effects of neonicotinoids (and other pesticides) on honey bees which have
> been suggested as impacting their ability to pollinate plants
> ...


http://www.apvma.gov.au/news_media/d...ruary_2014.pdf

----------

